# needing help with TO-30



## rstreet (Aug 12, 2004)

To-30 
Hey all, 

Just joined the form and have a few ???'s 

My son and I just purchased a MF TO-30 its in pretty good shape (I’ll send pictures later) but we have a few issues. 
1) The gas tank is corroded so bad the sediment is clogging the full as it leaves the tank. Other than purchasing a new tank for $400 what can we do?
2) We are experiencing water in the oil and believe it to be a head gasket blown, we have tried the liquid glass and the 2 other items One call **** and one called BARS LEAK. NO Help. Some say it a cracked block and that the TO-30's were bad for that. Any suggestions prior to tearing into it or any suggestions when we do tear onto it. 

Look forward to conversing, 

Thanks 
TO'ing or at least wanting to.......


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome to the TRACTORFORUM.COM rstreet..


On the tank problem, find a clean 5 gal bucket and empty the old fuel into it and check for the notorious varnish odor.. If none look for a science projwct probably caused from years of foreign debris and moisture... If it smells of varnish and full of sludge clean out w/a carb parts cleaner such as Bendix which comes in 5 gal bucket... Or try NAPA, they have their own brand and carry a few others that should work... Pour about 2 gals in the removed tank and seal off the outlet and swirl around and let sit... The longer you let it work the cleaner the tank.... If it is a biology project try p0ower washing this out and dry thouroughly with the wifes hair dryer(only kidding) a cheap hair dryer works as well. The heat helps speed the evaporation process... Make sure its dry before you reinstall it.....

On to the water in the oil problem.. Have you done a copression test yet? If you have a compression gauge test each cylinder.. If that shows a low cyl you will know where to start looking . If no gauge is available get the unit running and pull the raduiator cap and see if there are bubblescoming the rad.. If ther is check for the smell of fuel in the rad.. That could be a head gasket... If no bubbles in the rad., you will need a rad. pressure tester to put pressure into the rad. and see how fast or slowly it leaks down.. 

Rstreet I myself do not like using any of those sealers because of the likely possibility of clogging the water passages in the head or block which will be costly and time consuming...


I feel that a cracked block idea only if you think that while the unit was sitting it froze the water solid and the may be a crack.. When you have tried the above work and found nothing recontact us and I am sure one of this great group will be able to assist you further...

Again welcome aboard


----------

